# Christmas Traditions



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and hope your holiday is filled with joy, love and peace.

Our family has a standing tradition of a family dinner at our home on Christmas Eve, where I cook a couple prime ribs and the remaining members bring side dishes, desserts of all kinds and I supply all the fixings for "Adult Beverages." (25 people in all) We do a white elephant gift game where it can get real exciting and at one point, has created a little feuding. We then exchange gifts and everyone goes there merry way.

What are your "Family Traditions"?

A couple days ago, I stopped at a 7-11 to grab a cup of coffee. There was a kid about 9 years old that asked if I could buy him a hotdog and a knit cap and gloves. I said sure, it was cold outside and why not. I decided a hotdog would be tasty, and made me one. As I sat in the truck eating the dog and sipping the coffee, I watched this young man run over to a homeless man and give him the dog, hat and gloves. Then he waved at me and ran off somewhere. I was shocked and a tear rolled down my face.

May we have compassion for those that are less fortunate and may not have a place to call home for this time of year! If it's possible, please give a little something or service to those in need. I truly believe that giving is harder than receiving, but the rewards of giving are multiplied in blessings one will receive.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!*


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That's pretty cool. Thank you for sharing that experience.

My own family (wife and kids) have always spent Christmas Eve at my wife's parents home for dinner, and a remembrance of what we're really celebrating. This is something I try and remind my kids during the months long build up to opening presents. Dinner is always anyones guess as my MIL is a wildcard for food. She no longer follows recipes but what pops into her head whiles she's making what she's making. It can get interesting at times, but mostly all still edible! Christmas Day is spent at my parents house for a dinner. This is more of a traditional type Christmas dinner. The grandkids dress up in robes, and act out the nativity as one of us reads from Luke Chapter 2. This can get interesting, especially as the grandkids get older for my parents. At times I wonder why we still try and make this work, but realize it's very important to my mom, as it was a family tradition with her parents / my grandparents who have been passed away for some time now. I am sure that we'll carry on this tradition as my wife and I get older.

I love and dislike this time of year. I love it because it's a time where so much generosity is shown to our fellow man. I love it because of what this holiday really represents. But I really dislike the commercialization of what this is!

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and remembers He was born into this world to save all mankind from sin, and death!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We go on a wild tree hunt in the mtns early Dec, Christmas Eve singing and stories about why we celebrate, Christmas morning breakfast- varying foods, but always including side pork, and spending time Christmas Day with family who appreciate getting together. I also enjoy the feeling of celebrating Christ's birth and how many people are so much more friendly. I hope all of us can find some joy this Christmas, even during the heartache of loss or frustrations.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting about people being more friendly, I just dropped a gift off to a friend of mine and on the way back I saw the line at Wendy's was short so I stopped to get me a burger, I got to the window and he said the person in front paid for mine, so I just paid for the next two cars behind me. It does happen more often.

About a week ago I was in Provo and we passed a guy who looked homeless on the corner, he wasn't asking for money just building a little snow man on the corner of the street, I had my son in law stop the car jumped out and said cool snow man and handed him a $20 bill, just had a feeling to do so.

Hope everyone here has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We just started one this year, we celebrate Christmas observed the day before. Neither my wife or I are religious but we do focus on family time and sharing with our community. But ultimately we decided as a household we could live with this as she can be on call for the Holiday and her workers, most who are religious, can have the day to celebrate with their family. It's rare you get a win win like that so we are happy.

Plus, it's nice as we can spend Christmas proper calling family when we'd otherwise be busy cooking and celebrating.

Merry Christmas to everyone tomorrow. I hope everyone gets time with their loved ones and maybe a few of the gifts you wanted*.

*Plus the requisite socks
**Having a kid definitely makes the holiday precious. Even if they are an infant excited about boxes. But it's pretty moving to see family rally around a little one in such sincere ways.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There have been lots, but I want to share one we started today.

I got a text today from a friend in a group text we have laying down a challenge: If any of us were braving the grocery store today, in line pick up a gift card, load it up with whatever amount of money you can spare, and then when it’s done, hand it to the cashier and say merry Christmas. It’s a small gesture that hopefully will brighten someone’s day that’s working on Christmas Eve in a place that stays open for us last minute planners.

It’s worth it. By small and simple things…


----------



## BGD (Mar 23, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I want to wish all of you a very Merry Christmas and hope your holiday is filled with joy, love and peace.
> 
> Our family has a standing tradition of a family dinner at our home on Christmas Eve, where I cook a couple prime ribs and the remaining members bring side dishes, desserts of all kinds and I supply all the fixings for "Adult Beverages." (25 people in all) We do a white elephant gift game where it can get real exciting and at one point, has created a little feuding. We then exchange gifts and everyone goes there merry way.
> 
> ...


Our rising generation is much better than we give them credit for. Thanks for sharing.

We have many Christmas traditions but the most important to me is we alsway take time to be together as a family. Tonight we watched a movie together. The. Sang some Christmas songs, said a prayer together and sent the kids off to bed. With a household of busy teens, time together as a family is a premium and is something I try to not take for granted. Merry Christmas to All!


----------

